# Gewurtz or Riesling?



## uavwmn (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a dilemma!!! OH NO!!!! Can't decide which to make?? I am looking for a light, semi-sweet wine for a summer drink next year.
Gewurtz or Riesling?????? Help!!!!


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Apr 1, 2009)

Do one of each - problem solved!


----------



## K&GB (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, do both. More to drink...lol. But if you must choose one, I vote for a riesling.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2009)

Either 1 will be nice but make sure before you order what you are buying as some of these wine kits or all juices are made dry even thought most commercial wines in these varietals are sweet.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2009)

I will throw you another curve here and throw these two out there.
Mosti Liebfraumilch
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=VN31


or a Mosti Piesporter - finishes semi-dry but tastes semi sweet
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=VN47


Either one are very smooth, fruity and easy drinking.


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 1, 2009)

Appleman, that is funny you mention the Piesporter. This one I have made and is a year old this month!!! ummm.....sounds like I have a summer drink after all!!


Maybe the Liebfraumilch for Thanksgiving?? I think my problem is solved!! haha


Thank you all!!!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2009)

If you don't like the Piesporter for summer just send it here. Lot's of my family like it!


----------



## Tom (Apr 1, 2009)

You need to make BOTH!

Why is simple... Both will go faster that YOU can make it.

Now you see why you need to make both??


----------



## joeswine (Apr 2, 2009)

IT DOESN,T MATTER WHICH ONE,,,, YOU END UP MAKING ,YOU,LL END UP MAKING THEM ALL ANYWAY















RIGHT TEPE


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually I think I will hang on to the Piesporter. Thanks for trying to "lighten my load" there, Appleman.




I have only had this hobby for a little over a year and have 4 wines over a yr old now. All but the amarone is very drinkable at 1 year. My amarone asks for some more time to get happy in that bottle!!!!


----------



## Tom (Apr 2, 2009)

joeswine said:


> IT DOESN,T MATTER WHICH ONE,,,, YOU END UP MAKING ,YOU,LL END UP MAKING THEM ALL ANYWAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YEP !


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, maybe not the Gewurtz, but the Riesling....and.....and.....and....


----------



## smurfe (Apr 2, 2009)

I made a Wine Expert Selection Gwertz that was one of the most popular kits I ever made. It was a very nice wine.


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone made the liebframilch?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes that is why I recommended it to you. It is really good in the summer, being fruity, tastes semi-sweet and has a nice spiciness too it. The nose isn't overpowering like a Gewurtz or Traminette can sometimes be - just nice to the nose.


----------



## uavwmn (Apr 3, 2009)

ok, Liebframilch is on the way!! WOOT!! I hope it will be drinkable by Thanksgiving.



And the rest is for the summer 2010!!


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 29, 2009)

Which one did you decide on?


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 30, 2009)

The liebframilch.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 4, 2009)

I just started a Gewurtz (as recommended by Waldo)


Keep us posted on yours....


Good luck


----------



## K&GB (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm enojying the MM Gewurtz very much. It's approaching a year old and tastes really great. My favorite white this summer.


----------



## uavwmn (Jul 5, 2009)

Goodfella, I bottled the Liebframilch at the end of May. Will crack open a bottle at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 5, 2009)

K&amp;GB said:


> I'm enojying the MM Gewurtz very much. It's approaching a year old and tastes really great. My favorite white this summer.










I am really glad to hear that!!!


Thanks


----------

